
Apple Will Reportedly Unveil The Next iPhone On September 10 - taytus
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/10/apple-will-reportedly-unveil-the-next-iphone-on-september-10/
======
benologist
Standard AOL rewording of someone else's article:
[http://allthingsd.com/20130810/circle-sept-10-on-your-
calend...](http://allthingsd.com/20130810/circle-sept-10-on-your-calendar-for-
apples-big-iphone-event/)

